# shotokan



## jkdhit (Sep 8, 2005)

what makes shotokan karate japanese and different from okinawan karate? everyone says shotokan is japanese but it appears okinawan to me


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2005)

It was started in Japan for Japanese by an Okinawan who had moved to japan, and is considered the first Japanese style of Karate.


----------



## jkdhit (Sep 8, 2005)

i know it was started by funakoshi, but are there any real differences in the movements?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes...Japanese karate tends to be less face-to-face in its stances, have deeper stances, be more linear and less circular, have higher kicks, put less emphasis on standing grappling, etc. The forms have been modified, and I can usually tell Okinawan kata from Japanese kata within a few moves. Often Sanchin is emphasized less, and there may be less variety of weapons.


----------



## TimoS (Sep 13, 2005)

Generally speaking I do agree with what you said about okinawan vs. japanese karate, but there are of course exceptions



			
				arnisador said:
			
		

> Often Sanchin is emphasized less, and there may be less variety of weapons.



But since Sanchin isn't used even in many okinawan styles, so that distinction isn't really useful


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, if one accepts that the four major current styles of Okinawan karate are Shorin, Goju, Isshin, and Uechi, the latter three all have a form of it, and some Shorin styles do. So, I think it's fairly common in extant Okinawan styles.

Historically is another matter, of course!


----------



## TimoS (Sep 13, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> and some Shorin styles do



They do ? Really ? I didn't know that. Do you know what Shorin styles have it ?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2005)

Here's an example:
http://www.inch.com/~sritter/Kata.html

It's the style of Eizo Shimabukuro. A web search turns up others, e.g.:
http://www.atlantaokinawankarate.com/katas.htm

This thread is relevant:
http://www.e-budo.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30793


----------



## TimoS (Sep 14, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Here's an example:
> http://www.inch.com/~sritter/Kata.html
> 
> It's the style of Eizo Shimabukuro. A web search turns up others, e.g.:
> ...



Ok, thanks. That was interesting to know. I can actually understand why Shobayashi Shorin (Eizo Shimabukuro's style) has Sanchin, because apparently he learnt his karate from his brother, Tatsuo Shimabukuro (at least, that seems to be the opinion of some)


----------



## BlackCatBonz (Sep 14, 2005)

my friend who studies uechi said that sanchin is their main form....and he seems to have developed a body of iron from it...lol


----------



## searcher (Sep 14, 2005)

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> my friend who studies uechi said that sanchin is their main form....and he seems to have developed a body of iron from it...lol


That has always been our primary use of sanchin kata.   We normally use Niseishi kata for testing of the body and for conditioning now.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Sep 14, 2005)

You know I ve heard it referred to both Okinawan and Japanese.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2005)

The Uechi version is softer than the Goju and Isshin versions, but I liked it better, honestly.


----------

